# Conduit fill #6



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

Chart says I can put 4 #6 in 3/4 conduit. Question is, how tough of a pull would that be? Longest section is about 50' and it is copper THHN. 1" is damn expensive but better than killing myself. What say you?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I always try and stay away from max fill in any situation. Straight run 2 guys not all that bad.
You make no mention of offsets and or bends.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i usually look at the chart to see how many go in the next size up
if its just a bare few, then that says the previous is packed
if its a bunch more, then that says the previous is loose

i always make the 4th bend an lb or a jbox


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Is the conduit emt, pvc ????


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

This is emt. I'll be using LBs because it's a wall hugger run. Although 1 run might have 270 degrees of bend. I guess I'll just figure 1" and charge and extra $100.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

With a lot of lube and good pulling practices I don't think it would be that bad with 270* of bend. With 180* - no big deal.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd run the 3/4, with only 50 feet as the longest pulling points just use plenty of lube. Even though the chart says max fill is 4 #6's that's still only 40 percent of the conduit so with the lube you should be fine.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If the wires don't cross each other, the pull will be somewhat difficult but not all that bad. 

The LB will be trouble though. If you can push the wire each way, it'll be ok, if not, it'll be difficult to not skin the wires.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

#6 should not be an issue unless you have 4 bends.


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

Customer just called and dropped to a 30A. Doesn't want to pay for 6awg copper. Thanks for the advice though. I guess rule of thumb is if you aren't sure go up a size.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

RodDriver said:


> Customer just called and dropped to a 30A. Doesn't want to pay for 6awg copper. Thanks for the advice though. I guess rule of thumb is if you aren't sure go up a size.


#6 at 40% maybe. But be careful as you go up in conductor size. I pulled four 3/0 AL through 2 in EMT(27% fill) and it was a tough pull.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

Remember that conduit fill is minimum pipe size. # of bends, length of pull, type of conductor, # of people involved are all variables to be considered. Time is money. Except for the straightest of runs, I almost always go up one pipe size. Easier on the arms, shoulders and back...


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

RodDriver said:


> Chart says I can put 4 #6 in 3/4 conduit. Question is, how tough of a pull would that be? Longest section is about 50' and it is copper THHN. 1" is damn expensive but better than killing myself. What say you?


Is this a single circuit/feeder? If so why 4 no 6s and not 3 no 6's with a #10 or #8 EGC depending on OCPD. I know they changed to 30A but just curious. And if the whole run was in EMT you might not need the EGC.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Is this a single circuit/feeder? If so why 4 no 6s and not 3 no 6's with a #10 or #8 EGC depending on OCPD. I know they changed to 30A but just curious. And if the whole run was in EMT you might not need the EGC.


Oooo...good point.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

SEE POST #10

discussion is over


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Almost Retired said:


> SEE POST #10
> 
> discussion is over


Lol are you closing the thread?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

It is amazing to me how many ppl throw out irrelevant advice because they havent read any thing but the very last post
sometimes that becomes as much noise overriding the signal as other things


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Almost Retired said:


> It is amazing to me how many ppl throw out irrelevant advice because they havent read any thing but the very last post
> sometimes that becomes as much noise overriding the signal as other things


I think he was just providing another point of view if the OP (or me) find them self in this same situation again down the road because he said he knows they went down to the 30 amp circuit...but...there could have been another option besides upsizing the conduit.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

I know somebody mentioned the LB size, but if I'm pushing the conduit limit, I would often upsize the LB. This is number 6 (or smaller now) so it may not be a big deal, but when you get to #4 and larger it really can be.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Almost Retired said:


> SEE POST #10
> 
> discussion is over


If you read my entire post you would see I know he went with 30 amps and I was curious as it's something that may help him in the future or somebody else.


Almost Retired said:


> It is amazing to me how many ppl throw out irrelevant advice because they havent read any thing but the very last post
> sometimes that becomes as much noise overriding the signal as other things


It's amazing to me how many people don't read an ENTIRE post before posting a smart A** comment about it.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

MotoGP1199 said:


> If you read my entire post you would see I know he went with 30 amps and I was curious as it's something that may help him in the future or somebody else.
> 
> It's amazing to me how many people don't read an ENTIRE post before posting a smart A** comment about.


My apologies


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Almost Retired said:


> My apologies


All in good fun


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

MotoGP1199 said:


> All in good fun


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

MotoGP1199 : I agree 100% with your last statement. On the other hand, if it wasn't for wisea** comments, this forum would be only half the size and appear, dare I say it, much more professional. 
In this specific case, the OP's concern was addressed many entries back. Responses to the topic itself may help others. isn't that the purpose of the forum in the first place?


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

ValeoBill said:


> On the other hand, if it wasn't for wisea** comments, this forum would be only half the size and appear, dare I say it, much more professional.


Maybe, but I've seen another "more professional" site loosen up it's restrictions somewhat and I believe it's because we all love to cut up sometimes. I like this site very much like it is.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

oldsparky52 said:


> Maybe, but I've seen another "more professional" site loosen up it's restrictions somewhat and I believe it's because we all love to cut up sometimes. I like this site very much like it is.


I think we could loosen up a little more. If we want to be just like the other site then why have two, we should all just join there.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

My preference is stay like we are

we have threads where we cut up, have fun, poke the other guy in the ribs
and i have enjoyed participating in some of those

we have threads where we take care of business without bs
and i have enjoyed participating in some of those


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I want to know why the customer dropped it to 30A. Why not drop it to 15A? Do you chose the amperage like the color of a car?


----------

